

Interactive Visualization of Global Terrorism Death - paranoyang
http://parano.github.io/Global-Terrorism-Visualization

======
afafsd
Shows nothing except a grey rectangle on my browser.

~~~
paranoyang
Could you tell me what browser/system you are using? Thanks!

~~~
afafsd
Firefox 3.5.19 on Mac OS 10.4.11

Yeah yeah, I know.

